# CheckBox in Jtable - Listener darauf??



## Oli (6. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine JTable mit einer Spalte CheckBoxen. Wie kann ich diesen CheckBoxen einen ChangeListener aufbrummen?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich die das Objekt, dass eine Zeile der Tabelle darstellt, darüber informieren möchte, dass sich nun der Wert der Checkbox geändert hat.

Hat jemand ne Idee?

Grüße Oli


----------



## Ebenius (6. Apr 2009)

Du gehst das ganze Thema falsch an. Man benutzt in einer JTable Renderers, um Werte aus dem TableModel darzustellen. Man benutzt Editors, um Werte im TableModel zu verändern.

Wenn Du mitbekommen möchtest, dass sich der Wert im TableModel ändert (_true_ ==> _false_, oder vice versa), dann hängst Du Dich als Listener an das TableModel. Siehe: Sun Java™ Tutorials: How to Use Tables / Listening for Data Changes

Ebenius


----------



## Oli (6. Apr 2009)

Oh, alles klar, vielen Dank

Grüße Oli


----------



## Ebenius (6. Apr 2009)

Hab oben noch einen Link eingefügt.

Ebenius


----------

